# Rat On Shoulder



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi! I'm currently collecting photos (or sketches) of pet rats, riding around on their Mommy's or Daddy's (or Friend's) shoulders. Do you have a picture like this? If you could post it here, I would really appreciate it! Post a lot...I'm looking for different angles, different "expressions" and postures, etc. The more, the better! 

Thanks!


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

shy miss matilda backs up against my neck when she's on my shoulder.

for some reason this is the only one i've got on the new computer. hmm.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I need to get more pictures of me with shoulder rats - but it seems like the cuter the rats look, the worse I look! ^^; But here are the ones I do have 

Me and my sweet boy Rokk:



















My little girl Coconut:


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I had lots more but a bunch of my pictures got deleted, so here's what I've got!



























And not quite what you asked for, but I love Betty's expression.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks so much, everyone! I'm saving the ones that will work for my project onto my computer, but I LOVE looking at everyone's cute ratties riding around! (Gus is a shoulder-rider, but I don't have a good picture of that.)


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

here is one of my first Gir. Hope you like it. He passed away in january so this is very near and dear to my heart.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Aw, look at him! "I'm so happy, because I'm on a shoulder, and I have a yogie!" He's precious! So sorry for your loss...I know that he will always live on in your heart, special little guy!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Holly. He was my heart rat the one that gets toyou and never lets go. I renamed a current rat Gir II because I love the character. He was such a good boy and was such a kisser every time he was out (which was pretty much always) he gave me kisses like crazy. I miss him alot and still have his hammock and blanket kept in a special memory box.


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I already posted this one in "What do you look like?" But I figured since you asked, I'd post it here too  
This is Toby. She's so calm on my shoulder. Topher is way too hyper to sit still on me.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

found a few... mostly of soot, but the first 2 are ginger & loco and the middle 2 are soot & ash


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Guinness-



















Baileys-










Perry-










Jack-



















Bacardi-


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks, everyone, so much! Rats on shoulders seem to like long hair, eh?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, seem to. :lol: They sleep on it or try and eat it.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

OH MY JAck and Guinnes and perry are just soooo adorable!!! cuteness overload!!! I love the one where they are half asleep and the grooming picture! Bacardi looks like my jackson rat! LoL they are adorable little ones!

Crapola - your ratties look like they have just been put into heaven and LOVING the shoulder ride!! They look absolutely ecstatic! Such cute babies everyone has LOL


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Lol! Someone likes alcohol eh Forensic?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Lunachick said:


> Lol! Someone likes alcohol eh Forensic?


*cough* Um... My roommate started it? :lol:


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Haha suure, suure! You should so name your next one Coors


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Lunachick said:


> Haha suure, suure! You should so name your next one Coors


I already have a beer, though. :lol:

I have a rum (Bacardi), an absinthe (Pernod), a coffee liqueor (Baileys), a beer (Guinness), a schnapps (Sour Apple Pucker), and a whiskey (Jack Daniels).

I may have to find a new theme. :lol:


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Lol I'd suggest one but I don't think it'd be a good idea to say it here. My bro other used the theme when he had his own mischief of rats. It was just funny though, that's all.
Btw, your rats are a good looking bunch!


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

they are all adorable!!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

Holly said:


> Thanks, everyone, so much! Rats on shoulders seem to like long hair, eh?


mine like to hide in my hair, then complain when they get tangled up and i try to remove them, lol. and if i get my hair too close to their cage, they try to drag it into the cage to use as bedding, lol


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> Crapola - your ratties look like they have just been put into heaven and LOVING the shoulder ride!! They look absolutely ecstatic!


thanks, yes they looooove shoulder rides, especially if my hair is loose. if i let them, they would probably sleeeep there, lol!!

one day i forgot i had a sleeping rattie in my hair and i bent over to pick something up off the floor... next thing i knew was i had a rat swinging from my hair, hanging on for dear life. poor rattie, i just wish beckoned had been home at the time to take a photo of the flying rat!!


----------



## Burdiepie (Jun 2, 2007)

heres an older one


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Heres a picture of Monkeys butt on my boyfriends shoulder.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

[quote="crapola]one day i forgot i had a sleeping rattie in my hair and i bent over to pick something up off the floor... next thing i knew was i had a rat swinging from my hair, hanging on for dear life. poor rattie, i just wish beckoned had been home at the time to take a photo of the flying rat!![/quote]

I died laughing when the mental picture ran through my mind ROFL!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I just LOVE all of these little boys and girls!!!

I guess, if you have long hair and a rat or rats, your hair is no longer your own! :lol:

Mental note: remember if a rat is sleeping in your hair...don't bend over.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey! I just took these tonight. Sera doesn't like to ride shoulders  

This is Tatumn and Samantha...









This is Tanah and Sammy...


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Awww...so darling! Thanks for sharing! I'm saving all of these photos in a file called "Rat Shoulder Pix." 

Gus is great at riding on the shoulder. When I have to carry Boo, the baby, at the same time, I tell Gus, "OK, you ride now, OK? Up, Gus!" Right away, he goes there.

What this is all about, incidentally is...

Some of you remember how I had my first rat, Gregor Samsa, "preserved" when he died. It's an unusual thing to do, but I never for a minute regret doing it. His body is just a foot away from me now, "sleeping," and looking beautiful.

Well, since it worked so well with Gregor, I was thinking that I'd probably do the same thing with Gus. "Pet Preservations," the company I used, always want as many detailed instructions as you can give them, as far as "posing" your pet. They take it very, very seriously. I thought, that since Gus is such a shoulder-rider, I might get him "posed" in that way, when his time comes...which hopefully won't be for a long time.

So, I'm looking at different angles and different poses, to see how this might work.

Sorry if the idea "weirds you out"...I know it's unconventional. But I think that, if it makes you a little happier, and doesn't hurt anyone, it's fine. I can't tell you how many times "Gregor" has comforted me through tears, or simply lay still next to me when I needed company, and my boys were interested in playing rough. And he looks so GREAT! He looks exactly like he's alive, but sleeping.

Anyway, different strokes for different folks.

(Here's a pic of Gregor Samsa after he came home from "Pet Preservations." That's Gus, when he was a baby, investigating Gregor.)


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Awww!!!!!!! Your daughters are precious!!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

ginger wanted to help beckoned cook dinner the other night...


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

renay said:


> Heres a picture of Monkeys butt on my boyfriends shoulder.


I know why you call him Monkey, look how long his tail is! :lol:


----------

